# Rueben fatty...delicious



## thestealth (May 6, 2010)

After what was the longest winter we've had in years here in KC, it's finally nice enough to spend some time by the smoker (I know, I'm a fair weather fan).  Although I did do a couple of smokes on the nicer winter days, it just wasn't as enjoyable as it is in the other seasons.  

I've seen people make rueben fatties, and ruebens are by far my favorite deli sandwich, I knew it would  be my next one.

Enough jibber jabber...how about some q-view.

The Reuben Fatty...






Chef's helpers. ;)


The recipe:
19oz turkey burger
1 package bacon
1/2 pound corned beef
3/8 pound swiss
2 cups strained kraut
a liberal dose of 1000 island.

It cooked for just over 2 1/2 hours.  For heat and flavor, I used a mixture of charcoal, black walnut and hack berry.

I opted for turkey burger because I felt it would impart the least amount of flavor to the Rueben ingredients.  I think sausage or ground beef would have been a little strong and covered up the flavor of the corned beef.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 6, 2010)

Nicely Done!


----------



## bill in mn (May 6, 2010)

That’s what I’m looking for ! Nicely done I want to try something along those lines. Maybe some pumpernickel bred or at least the flavoring of some. I was watching the Ruben sausage thread but never found out how anyone liked it .Looks like a pack of dogs moved in on your smoke, Mine sits by my smoker too. Bill


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 6, 2010)

awsome! thats a good one


----------



## richp692 (May 6, 2010)

looks great. I'm gonna have to try that one myself.


----------



## thestealth (May 6, 2010)

Yeah...they don't get too far away when the smoker is fired up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as the rye goes, I've seen people but it inside the fatty, but to me, it seemed like it would just get soggy, so I bought a loaf of Rye and just made a sandwich out of the sliced fatty.


----------



## ribsaretasty (May 6, 2010)

could it be any more awesome looking!!!

nice job!!


----------



## thestealth (May 6, 2010)

The weave could have been a little tidier.  The sheer size of the loaf when I got done was too big for the bacon, so I had to weave in 1/2 length slices to make it stretch all the way around...but other than that.


----------



## hdsmoke (May 6, 2010)

How did the ground turkey stay together for the rolling?


----------



## thestealth (May 6, 2010)

It held together surprising well.  After I bagged it (gallon zip lock bag) I put it in the freezer for about 20 minutes while the smoker was heating up.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 6, 2010)

I just did my First Turkey Fatties this passed weekend... i used some bread crumbs to tighten it up a bit... perhaps some Rye Bread Crumbs mixed w/ the ground Turkey for this Ruben Fattie next time... just a thought...


----------



## grinnergetter (May 6, 2010)

I have made these using hamloaf and they were VERY good


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2010)

That looks sooooo tasty !!! ------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------

